# ¿Hacer playback, sí o no?



## Josefe17 (Dic 30, 2010)

Ayer andaba viendo un programa de TV (El disco del año, TVE 1), y se veía a kilómetros el playback. No es que entienda mucho, pero un teclado sin ni siquiera el cable de alimentación poco hace... Y micros solo el del cantante, y ni comento monitores. Sin embargo había otros grupos (Maldita Nerea; 2 acústicas + voz) que se les veían hasta los pinganillos de los monitores que parecían Sonotones y los filtros del Phantom de las guitarras. No es que diga, pero Melendi parecía que ni hablaba, y su eléctrica tenía menos cables que mi laptop. No digo que el playback no valga para nada, ya que hay artistas donde el playback es el espectáculo en sí, pero el ir a un concierto y tomar playback por un tubo es casi un timo. En la Tv no se que decir, porque ademas en directo cambia mucho la cosa. De ahí la idea del tema, para ver que opinan  de ello.

Josefe17


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 30, 2010)

Que doblen en un programa de tv, no importa. El fastidio es que lo hagan en una presentacion que cobran la entrada.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 30, 2010)

Pero eso queda fatal, sobre todo si se desfasan.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 30, 2010)

playback en vivo...............estafa falta de respeto y de profesionalidad...... ambición etc.

en la tele............bueno la tele es la tele..........

casi nada tiene contenido.........


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

En mi humilde opinión, a los que hacen playback, dicho en criollo, los hacen que interpretan algo pero en realidad está grabado y solo hacen la mímica, a quemarlos en la plaza del pueblo (como diría fogonazo).
Y si es en la TV o en vivo, o a la vuelta de mi casa, no me importa, igual, a la plaza!
Es una falta de respeto a los oyentes, videntes o lo que sean.
Si no te da para cantar en vivo, *NO* lo hagas.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Estoy con vos, Feliblack.

No me gusta para nada el playback, y creo que tampoco sirve para nada, y mucho menos en una presentación en vivo donde uno paga la entrada para ver a un "artista"!! WTF?
Artista de qué? Si ni siquiera coordina con el tiempo, y te das cuenta al kilómetro que mueve los labios después de la música, o a veces no canta...
A mi me da mucha bronca eso.

Creo que un seguidor de un artista conoce más a su admirador (artista de preferencia) cuando lo ve en vivo, cuando el artista hace todo, hace real lo que en un tiempo grabó en un disco...

Yo lamentablemente no tengo (ni creo que la tenga) la oportunidad de ver a los Red Hot Chili Peppers en vivo... Es una banda que desde siempre me gustó, y la rescato entre muchas bandas yanquis de Estados Unidos.

En fin, creo que el Playback se inventó a las apuradas para salvar a algún "músico" que no le daba la voz para cantar en vivo. :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 30, 2010)

La culpa no la tiene el indio, si no quien lo hace compadre... Para que siguen a esos pseudo artistas hechos al vapor de los grandes corporativos?

Fácil. Si no venden, se mueren.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 30, 2010)

Yo quiero ver a Michael en vivo... u.u


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola.

El *playback* en la TeVe, es por economía, tiempo, evitar errores en la transmisión en Vivo, etc.
En las presentaciones o concientos es un robo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 31, 2010)

También el playback vale pra hacer el tonto un rato con los amigos y una cámara web, pero poco más. O para los animadores nocturnos de hotel (NO orquestas, sino magos-payasos o algo así). Yo creo que en la tele es lo que dice elaficionado, ya que coger una batería es algo fastidiado, y además si el programa es en directo más. A pesar de ello, que pongan la música sin voz y que cante el cantante, que es como el líder del grupo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

Recuerdo hace años, seguramente Black debe recordarlo, vino a la argentina quie era famoso por su voz Demmis Rousos, se presento en el estadio Córdoba, estaba lleno no entraba un alfiler y a poco de comenzar la gente se dio cuenta que era play back y comenzo el problema el segundo tema no lo pudo terminar.... se armo menudo lio, las etradas esra super caras y obvio para ecuchar una grabación te quedas en tu casa, encima no es com artistas que hacen un despliegua físico extraordinario sobre el escenario en tales caso nadie dice nada ya que si no hiciera asi seria imposible, pero claro te brinda un espectáculo.... en cambio el otro estaba parado y apenas si se movia.
obvion no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 31, 2010)

No tenía noticias de que en Córdoba haya pasado Panda, pero en el teatro Ópera sip.


----------

